
Ask HN: What are the best open-source iOS MP3 players? - wkoszek
I&#x27;d like to know if anything ready-to-use is out there.
======
s_dev
For iOS Devs: [https://github.com/mobileplayer/mobileplayer-
ios](https://github.com/mobileplayer/mobileplayer-ios)

~~~
wkoszek
Thanks. Will definitely take a loot at this stuff.

